# New life in Dubai



## kimmatador (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey everybody, am Taymour .. 23 years.... am looking for a job in the UAE, n I have been looking real hard for that ... abt the agent i took its uaestaffing .. Anyone heard abt it ? or do u recommend others ?

So i decided to start my new life in UAE, maybe dubai or other 
State it doesnt really matter.. 
Amlooking for an IT job but if there is general job i never mind taking it ... it doesnt have to be IT .. maybe customer service teaching or any others as long as i can be in the UAE...am taking a big adventure to go ther en start to search n hunt down a job n the risk are as high as low .. if u guys can do anytgh please dunt hesitate to let me know

Am in the IT Field my degree is specialized in Networking from Napier Edinburgh, UK .. well when it comes to experience well i got dats somehow abt 1 year place... Anyone can help me out to find a job or a link ?

Am plannning to come to Dubai within this week incha Allah

Oh yea abt to forgot suggestion abt accomodation ??


----------

